# Some Call it White Trash, I prefer resourceful!



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I had to hang the Christmas lights last weekend and then turn around and leave town the next day. While I was hanging those damn things, I accidentally bumped my Terk 55 antenna (been a good antenna for me and kept the home owners ass. off my back). Anyway got back in town on Friday and that evening realized that I was no longer getting the ABC affiliate OTA. Rest of the channels were coming in but not ABC. Unfortunately here in Dallas, ABC is the only network broadcasting VHF. No sweat, I would just get my big ladder out and readjust. Well seems the wife was nice and loaned my ladder out to some one I didn't know. Great, no ABC and no way to get to the antenna on the 2nd story. Found a very long pole and poked at the antenna for about 20 minutes with no luck. Then an idea hit me. I remembered when I was initially hanging the antenna, each time I touched the cable input to the antenna, the signal for ABC jumped up. So I grabbed a white coat hanger out of the laundry room (brick on the house is a light gray), bent it into an "L" shape, made one end into a small hook, lightly taped it to the long pole, snagged it onto the cable input of the antenna and tada! - ABC is now coming in! I went into the house, drug the wife outside to show her my wonderful handy work. To say the least, she was not particularly impressed. She mumbled something about being the white trash of the neighborhood as she walked back into the house. Once I get my ladder back, I'll fix it but until then, I can watch ABC. I looked at my wife and said "I prefer to consider it resourceful! Not white trash!" :lol: I'm rather pleased with myself!!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> I remembered when I was initially hanging the antenna, each time I touched the cable input to the antenna, the signal for ABC jumped up. So I grabbed a white coat hanger out of the laundry room (brick on the house is a light gray), bent it into an "L" shape, made one end into a small hook, lightly taped it to the long pole, snagged it onto the cable input of the antenna and tada!


So you have a loose connection? Upon first reading of your post, I thought that you hooked the coat hanger up to where it was connected to the Terk while dangling the long pole that the hanger was taped. Picturing this contraption sticking out on your dish! Now that would be white trash :lol:


----------

